# some advice on moving to US from uk please



## cali08 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi thanks for reading. I am hoping to relocate from England to California in the near future. I am 24 and currently work for British gas as a corgi registered engineer however I know there is not much need for this job criteria in California!!
I have looked into visas and as I see it do not have too much hope in qualifying as although I have a skilled trade do not have a degree. Could someone please let me know if I'd have any chance or could you please provide me with some info on the best people to speak to are for more info

P.s would be happy to take on any job role in Cali have previous office/admin/sales experience, anything that would help me get there!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cali08 said:


> hi thanks for reading. I am hoping to relocate from England to California in the near future. I am 24 and currently work for British gas as a corgi registered engineer however I know there is not much need for this job criteria in California!!
> I have looked into visas and as I see it do not have too much hope in qualifying as although I have a skilled trade do not have a degree. Could someone please let me know if I'd have any chance or could you please provide me with some info on the best people to speak to are for more info
> 
> P.s would be happy to take on any job role in Cali have previous office/admin/sales experience, anything that would help me get there!!


You seem to understand that your work skills are simply not going to get you here.That leaves money or family ties.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Close family ties. No cousins or aunts. And lots of money.

Willingness to take any job doesn't help you because those are exactly the sort of jobs that almost anyone can fill, so there is no reason for anyone to sponsor you and no real chance of getting a visa approved.

I'm curious, though, what is a corgi registered engineer?


----------



## cali08 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for the responses.
A gas engineer is someone that is permitted to install/service/repair domestic appliances so boilers/heating systems and so on.

This is something that I would really like to do so could you give me a link to speak to the appropriate company/department please. I know it's a long shot but don't want to give up without at least trying

Many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cali08 said:


> thanks for the responses.
> A gas engineer is someone that is permitted to install/service/repair domestic appliances so boilers/heating systems and so on.
> 
> This is something that I would really like to do so could you give me a link to speak to the appropriate company/department please. I know it's a long shot but don't want to give up without at least trying
> ...


www.thelocalplumber.com

They're even looking for plumbers if you click around. But you haven't got a visa so it's all moot.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In order to sponsor you for a work visa, the employer has to prove that there are no other Americans or people with green cards that are available to hire for the job. That isn't going to happen. I recently had a long chat with a waiter who is an HVAC technician (engineer in the US implies you either drive a train or have an engineering degree). He is waiting tables because there is absolutely no work, in a major metropolitan area, in the field.

Even if there were work, visas are usually reserved for those with degrees or those who operated in a managerial capacity. If, by some miracle, we should develop a major shortage in your field, and someone sponsored you, and it were approved, you would then be subject to a lottery.

In other words, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> In order to sponsor you for a work visa, the employer has to prove that there are no other Americans or people with green cards that are available to hire for the job. That isn't going to happen. I recently had a long chat with a waiter who is an HVAC technician (engineer in the US implies you either drive a train or have an engineering degree). He is waiting tables because there is absolutely no work, in a major metropolitan area, in the field.
> 
> Even if there were work, visas are usually reserved for those with degrees or those who operated in a managerial capacity. If, by some miracle, we should develop a major shortage in your field, and someone sponsored you, and it were approved, you would then be subject to a lottery.
> 
> In other words, it isn't going to happen.


No lottery on the EB3 immigrant visa -- the only work-related visa he qualifies for with the information he has given us so far.

Here's the EB3 visa system.

1/ Company files for PERM to show that they cannot find an American worker to do the job. Guesstimate 6 months.
2/ If successful, company files for EB3 immigrant visa. Guesstimate 2 months.
3/ Visa joins line -- they're currently processing Jan 2005. Guesstimate 45 months.
4/ When your number comes up, they start processing your visa. Guesstimate 6 months.
5/ Worker can now start.

Issues for OP
* Step one is optimistic for the building trade. Better if you're something weird (to America) like a plasterer, thatch roofer or similar. Still, who knows the power of your lawyer's creative writing skills. Inyerested parties should Google "Fragoman" to see what can go wrong.
* The company at a guesstimate is going to be waiting about 5 years until you can start the job....and someone's probably paid out $10k-20k in legal costs and fees by this point.

Honestly, it simply ain't gonna happen!!!

But there is no lottery for this visa -- just a long wait and great expense with no guarantee of success.


----------

